# 9mm, 10mm, and 40 S&W recoil and cost for a box



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

The following is just my opinion and may only apply to me.

I've been away (from weapons-not freedom) for some time and the 10 mm as well as the S&W 40 are new to me and I have not fired either. Backing up a bit, I used a Colt Officers 45 which had a 3.5 inch barrel but had a exessive twist, in my opinion. The problem being shot 2 and so on.

So the 9mm is generally much more tame than the 45 but better than a 38 SP or 380 in my opinion for me. As far as a recoil guild, what spec should I look at for for the round it self (not the weapon at this point). I want a round that in the correct weapon will be less likely to have a twist or recoil issue as compared to the 45. 

Number of twists, weapon design etc. will be follow on questions in another post. Also the 357 is a one shot weapon for accuracy for me. No twist issue just more recoil and thus a delay for that 2nd shot.

So for those of you that have used 9mm, 10mm, and 40 S&W semi auto's what are your thoughts on my questions? Forgot one more, I don't forsee myself reloading, so for a box of quality rounds (no aluminum casings please) how does the cost of these compare?

Thank You,
flw


----------

